# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Троян на securelist??

## 4erkov

Здравствуйте.
Лазиз я по сайту Securelist.com в поисках описаний вредоносных програм и внезапно аваст выдал такое:
23.PNG
Это ложное срабатывание?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте. В теле страницы есть описание зловреда, приведён кусок его кода, на него и срабатывает экран. Никакого трояна там нет. Поищите по форуму, тема обсуждалась много раз.

----------


## 4erkov

> Здравствуйте. В теле страницы есть описание зловреда, приведён кусок его кода, на него и срабатывает экран. Никакого трояна там нет. Поищите по форуму, тема обсуждалась много раз.


Понятно, спасибо. Извиняюсь, что отвлек. :Wink:

----------


## olejah

Ничего страшного.  :Smiley:

----------

